# Whats your average speed over a ten mile time trial ?



## Cuchilo (16 Nov 2014)

I'm wanting to do time trials more and more so just wondered whats the average speed expected ?


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (16 Nov 2014)

There is no expected speed, just do your best and try to beat your best time every TT you do.


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Nov 2014)

I already do that for myself . I just wondered what the bench mark was .


----------



## palinurus (16 Nov 2014)

20 mph is probably a reasonable aim. But there's no benchmark as such, there are riders who regularly ride my local evening 10 who average below this.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (16 Nov 2014)

Varies on the level of competition. I have done them where the time has been 20 mins all the way up to 40 mins


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Nov 2014)

palinurus said:


> 20 mph is probably a reasonable aim. But there's no benchmark as such, there are riders who regularly ride my local evening 10 who average below this.


Just what I was after . Thankyou


----------



## ayceejay (16 Nov 2014)

A regular here, jowwy is a relative newcomer to TT he has a dedicated TT bike and has a PB over 10 miles of 26 minutes which is just over 23 mph. 
I would say that 30 minutes (20 mph) would be the benchmark and the UK record is around 18 minutes.


----------



## palinurus (16 Nov 2014)

Does depend on the course tho', if your local course was some sort of sporting hilly monstrosity then 20 mph might not be a reasonable aim. I was thinking of flattish out and back type courses. Often local clubs post times on their websites (although a lot of it is done through Facebook now) so you can check the sorts of times riders are doing on particular courses.


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Nov 2014)

I guess I have a bit of winter training to do then . 19MPH seems to be where I am stuck but that's over just under 7 miles . I bet the last three miles are the worst 
19 is going for it but never really in any of that pain thing you lot seem to do .


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Nov 2014)

palinurus said:


> Does depend on the course tho', if your local course was some sort of sporting hilly monstrosity then 20 mph might not be a reasonable aim. I was thinking of flattish out and back type courses. Often local clubs post times on their websites (although a lot of it is done through Facebook now) so you can check the sorts of times riders are doing on particular courses.


I understand the course can change times . What I was after was , if i'm doing 19mph and everyone is doing 35 mph then I'm out . It seems I am getting close to ok ish so its worth the extra effort to get better and give it a go .


----------



## screenman (16 Nov 2014)

The starter saying go will make you quicker than you are now.

Ayceejay, the record is now 17.20


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (16 Nov 2014)

Don'y know how old you are, but there are time standards for veterans over the age of 40; mine is 27.04 at the age of 54 ( a tad over 22mph for ten miles). I can get below this quite comfortably, so I think the time's are quite achievable if you're fit and willing to put in a little training.

Can't provide a link on my iPod, but if you type in Veterans Time Trial Association you'll get the info.


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Nov 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Don'y know how old you are, but there are time standards for veterans over the age of 40; mine is 27.04 at the age of 54 ( a tad over 22mph for ten miles). I can get below this quite comfortably, so I think the time's are quite achievable if you're fit and willing to put in a little training.
> 
> Can't provide a link on my iPod, but if you type in Veterans Time Trial Association you'll get the info.


41 and a bloody veteran !


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (16 Nov 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I guess I have a bit of winter training to do then . 19MPH seems to be where I am stuck but that's over just under 7 miles . I bet the last three miles are the worst
> 19 is going for it but never really in any of that pain thing you lot seem to do .



19 mph in training would, in my experience, translate to between 20-1mph under proper race conditions.


----------



## Sharky (16 Nov 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I guess I have a bit of winter training to do then . 19MPH seems to be where I am stuck but that's over just under 7 miles . I bet the last three miles are the worst
> 19 is going for it but never really in any of that pain thing you lot seem to do .



Don't worry about not achieving 20mph when training. When it comes to a proper time trial, on a proper course and no extra weight, you just go 3 to 4 mph faster than your training times. But 20mph is difficult to achieve initially, but once you have mastered the last 3 miles, you'll crack it every time.

Here's some times on the Grain course
http://www.gravesendcc.org.uk/tens/Tens.htm

Cheers Keith
(102)


----------



## ayceejay (16 Nov 2014)

Another consideration beyond speed is skill, if you can't handle your bike at high speed then this information is purely academic.And to go really fast requires nerves of steel, as they say.


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Nov 2014)

ayceejay said:


> Another consideration beyond speed is skill, if you can't handle your bike at high speed then this information is purely academic.And to go really fast requires nerves of steel, as they say.


I will agree with that even at the stage I am at . Its fun though isn't it


----------



## HLaB (16 Nov 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I understand the course can change times . What I was after was , if i'm doing 19mph and everyone is doing 35 mph then I'm out . It seems I am getting close to ok ish so its worth the extra effort to get better and give it a go .


You'd be surprised, go for it. As said course has a lot to do with it; I go round at 21.6 mph on the Peterborough course, 21.3mph on King Cliffe course (without tri bars) and 23mph on the hillier Freuchie course (only did it once but its got a ski ramp start, straight/steep down hill start for the first 2miles and a more gradual climb back to the start).


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2014)

83 MPH.


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Nov 2014)

My average speeds for a 10, can swing from 27.x mph to 30.x mph depending on the course and the conditions. Quite frankly, I'd suggest you don't worry about other peoples average speeds, if you roll in with a "slow" time, the only person who will notice is you.



ayceejay said:


> Another consideration beyond speed is skill, if you can't handle your bike at high speed then this information is purely academic.And to go really fast requires nerves of steel, as they say.



In most time trials you are riding in a straight line, bar "the turn" therefore skill in terms of handling the bike is minimal. If skill was a large component, I'd be utterly shite at it. If someone can't ride in a straight line, they shouldn't be on the road, never mind racing a time trial, hah!


----------



## Justinslow (16 Nov 2014)

Hi, my local 10 tt has a best on strava of 22.26 minutes @ 26.8mph on pukka dedicated tt bikes.
My first attempt at the course in August (not racing) was 33.27 @ 17.9mph on my cheap road bike.
My second in September was 30.28 @ 19.7mph
So a 3 minute improvement, I'd like to get in the 27's which is more where my mates are. But there's a hell of a lot of extra speed required to do it, my lungs were fit to explode doing what I did, but I've ridden a lot more since then including a 100 miler so hopefully I've improved my fitness and I may give it a proper crack next year when the season starts again! Good luck!


----------



## ayceejay (16 Nov 2014)

Then I guess we will have to differ on that score rob as for me handling a bike that I am propelling at 35 mph requires more concentration and skill than at 15 mph. Did you ever ride a ten in a straight line with no changes in surface or elevation no side turns or cars about no one to overtake or be overtaken by no wind or rain ?


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Nov 2014)

I am not saying there is no skill element. All I am saying is for a typical UK TT the skill element (in terms of bike handling) is pretty minimal and has very little influence on your time (other than getting round the turn). Yes most courses even if straight will have changes in surface and elevation, side roads, cars and may involve you overtaking or being overtaken? But this is basic road craft and should require little additional skill to perform at high speed and some manoeuvres are actually easier at high speed (one reason being that the speed differential between yourself and the cars will be less), overtaking being one example.

Wind and rain does throw a little bit of challenge your way, I'll give you that, however in reality, it is far more a challenge for the nerves than it is for your skills and again going faster could actually be reducing the skill element.

Again I am not saying that there is no skill element, only that the skill element is relatively small and will have very little effect on your time compared to most other areas of the sport. I am notoriously poor at bike handling yet I race 30+ times per year and manage to place myself firmly at the sharp end of most time trial fields and if the conditions are poor, I tend to post better times relative to many of my peers!


----------



## Dan B (17 Nov 2014)

As a percentage, what proportion of a 10 mile TT do you ride at 35mph? What difference would it make to your overall time if you rode that section at, say, 25mph instead? I find it hard to believe this is a major concern for most "ordinary" TT courses


----------



## chewa (17 Nov 2014)

I always looked (on a personal level as someone who doesn't do TTs) at 30 mins as a nice benchmark.

This summer, though, I had 3 months in France and found one reasonably flattish route with a cafe 10.1 miles from the house. 3 Junctions and a roundabout to negotiate, but I got my average time (on my '95 Cinelli Supercorsa) down from around the 30 minutes to just under 26 minutes (25.54) for the 10, and 55 minutes for the round trip. Without having to slow for the junctions and accelerate I'm sure I could save another 20 seconds.

I thought that not bad for a 53 year old touring/commuter/audax cyclist.

Interesting thing was how it made me use my Garmin. I run with cadence as a big display (as I have some issues with my knees) and like to keep above 95 when warmed up and go over 110 for pushing on. I didn't have an average speed readout but instead periodically checked distance and elapsed time, checking how far I was below 3 minutes for each mile. This helped to distract me from the effort and split the effort into smaller goals. It became addictive!

So much so that my newly converted to a road bike wife started coming with me to get her time down, and she managed 31 minutes!

We only use the road bikes for fun and exercise and are committed touring cyclists, but it was fun, with a nice coffee in a relais at the end of it.

Long and the short of it is, it doesn't really matter to me what the time was, it was the personal challenge of shaving a bit here and there. Since I've come back I've not done another 10 mile effort, but I may look for a course in Spring.

Edited to correct my sloppy spelling!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (17 Nov 2014)

Dan B said:


> As a percentage, what proportion of a 10 mile TT do you ride at 35mph? What difference would it make to your overall time if you rode that section at, say, 25mph instead? I find it hard to believe this is a major concern for most "ordinary" TT courses



For 99% of amateur time triallists I would suggest that the proportion of time, expressed as a percentage, ridden at 35mph would be approximately......zero - unless you're someone like Robert, of course!


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Nov 2014)

I can sprint up to 35 , its just keeping it there that's the problem


----------



## Sharky (17 Nov 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> For 99% of amateur time triallists I would suggest that the proportion of time, expressed as a percentage, ridden at 35mph would be approximately......zero - unless you're someone like Robert, of course!



I am nothing like Robert, but once I clocked 44mph on a 96" fixed at the start of an event on the q10/19 course. Has a bit of a fast start! I also needed quite a bit of skill to stay upright - I was bouncing a little bit.

Needless to say that the fast start did little for my overall speed and I think I finished with a 26 min ride.

Keith


----------



## Venod (17 Nov 2014)

Sharky said:


> I am nothing like Robert, but once I clocked 44mph on a 96" fixed at the start of an event on the q10/19 course. Has a bit of a fast start! I also needed quite a bit of skill to stay upright - I was bouncing a little bit.
> 
> Needless to say that the fast start did little for my overall speed and I think I finished with a 26 min ride.
> 
> Keith



I've ridden a bit of fixed and 44mph on 96" is 154 rpm  I could never spin at that rate, respect is given.


----------



## oldroadman (17 Nov 2014)

Going faster is a simple matter of putting the training in and accepting that training will be painful at times. When racing, no pain, not fast enough. More pain = more speed. Simple. Not easy, but simple.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Nov 2014)

As many have already said course,conditions etc etc give many variables,I don't personally do pukka TTs but my commute is 10 miles and dependant on route etc my average can vary from 15 to 19 mph.My PB for a 10 mile stretch is 25 mins on a drag strip of a road.


----------



## Sharky (17 Nov 2014)

Afnug said:


> I've ridden a bit of fixed and 44mph on 96" is 154 rpm  I could never spin at that rate, respect is given.


 
Must admit, I wasn't in control at that speed and it was probably for less than 30 secs. My legs were being ripped off and I was glad when the course flattened out.
Cheers Keith


----------



## Hugh Manatee (18 Nov 2014)

I am absolutely determined to crack what will seem to all of you a really rubbish 10 time next year. I have even bought a TT bike just to do it. All I need to do is find a suitable course and find someone who can glue the tyres to the rims properly. Oh, and wait for a day with no cross wind at all!


----------



## Ian H (18 Nov 2014)

There is only so much that training can do. To become fast at TTs, you need to ride them.


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2014)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I am absolutely determined to crack what will seem to all of you a really rubbish 10 time next year. I have even bought a TT bike just to do it. All I need to do is find a suitable course and find someone who can glue the tyres to the rims properly. Oh, and wait for a day with no cross wind at all!




You can do a good tt with clinchers.


----------



## Spartak (18 Nov 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> 41 and a bloody veteran !



http://www.vtta.org.uk/information/standardstables.php


----------



## Mr Bunbury (18 Nov 2014)

Dan B said:


> As a percentage, what proportion of a 10 mile TT do you ride at 35mph? What difference would it make to your overall time if you rode that section at, say, 25mph instead? I find it hard to believe this is a major concern for most "ordinary" TT courses


The UK record for a 10 mile time trial is 17:20, which translates to an average speed of 34.6 mph. Therefore, the answer to your question is: not much of it!


----------



## dandare (19 Nov 2014)

Don't worry about speed or time, just have a go. You will take chunks off your time when you start. There will always be someone of a similar ability who you will be able compete with. No good comparing yourself to the fast men. I wouldn't think you will be anywhere near 35mph as I am sure to average that you will be somewhere near competition record.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Nov 2014)

screenman said:


> You can do a good tt with clinchers.


Tony Martin has won TT on clinchers.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (20 Nov 2014)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I am absolutely determined to crack what will seem to all of you a really rubbish 10 time next year. I have even bought a TT bike just to do it. All I need to do is find a suitable course and find someone who can glue the tyres to the rims properly. Oh, and wait for a day with no cross wind at all!



There's no such thing as a rubbish time for a 10 mile TT in my book. I know how hard it is, so respect to anyone prepared to give it a go!


----------



## jowwy (20 Nov 2014)

Me likes the pain and suffering a 10mile TT brings


----------



## zizou (20 Nov 2014)

jowwy said:


> Me likes the pain and suffering a 10mile TT brings



Perhaps it would be better to hate it with a passion so you go faster and dont prolong the agony


----------



## jowwy (20 Nov 2014)

zizou said:


> Perhaps it would be better to hate it with a passion so you go faster and dont prolong the agony


That's the 2nd option after your first TT


----------



## jdtate101 (20 Nov 2014)

Anywhere between 43kph and 46kph depending upon the course and conditions. Hoping to do better next yr...


----------



## Spartak (20 Nov 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> There's no such thing as a rubbish time for a 10 mile TT in my book. I know how hard it is, so respect to anyone prepared to give it a go!



Ultimately you are racing against yourself. 

There are TT experts, whippets & old roadies in my club who all post faster times than me. 

It doesn't stop me each week striving to beat my PB !!!


----------



## oldroadman (20 Nov 2014)

How to ride a fact 10. Warm up for at least 30 minutes until sweating freely and breathing hard. Do stretches. Arrive at start with less than 2 minutes to go. Start flat out and feel pain. Continue until pain becomes almost unbearable. Go harder. Continue to the finish. Steady up, roll alomg easily, don't stop and fling yourself on the ground. Warm down easily. After 15 minutes of steady warm down, when no longer feeling sick, have a look at the result board to check time. It will be good for the course and conditions.
Warning - this is an approach that cannot be repeated constantly. Mix the TTs with some short circuit races which help you go even deeper and thus faster when you do ride a TT properly. Enjoy? Not a lot. Enjoy the result, not the ride.


----------



## carbonunderpants (21 Nov 2014)

Tt courses make average speed hard to work to depends on where you live..... Peddle to your threshold limits


----------



## superwheels (21 Nov 2014)

Ultra lightweight kit can't beat loads of carbon it's SUPER stuff


----------



## superwheels (22 Nov 2014)

When the time starts in stamp on my carbon cranks and fly.......


----------



## oldroadman (24 Nov 2014)

carbonunderpants said:


> Tt courses make average speed hard to work to depends on where you live..... Peddle to your threshold limits


Or even pedal???


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Dec 2014)

Had a look at a Shiv today


----------



## DWiggy (23 Dec 2014)

On a TT do you need to know both the average mph along with the feet climbing to get an idea where you think you would come?
For example over 10mile commute with 300feet of climbing I can average 22mph and on a route with 750 feet it's more like 19-20mph?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Dec 2014)

Evens


----------



## jowwy (23 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Had a look at a Shiv today


What did you think of it???


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Dec 2014)

jowwy said:


> What did you think of it???



Well it was a pretty low end one but it fits me unlike the Giants I have looked at . They put it on a turbo for me to have a go and see my position and , yeah I liked it .
Its a good price for me to give the position a try and as I have a pretty good collection of parts I can add upgrades without it costing me more .


----------



## jowwy (23 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Well it was a pretty low end one but it fits me unlike the Giants I have looked at . They put it on a turbo for me to have a go and see my position and , yeah I liked it .
> Its a good price for me to give the position a try and as I have a pretty good collection of parts I can add upgrades without it costing me more .


Which one was it??


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Dec 2014)

Elite A1 Alloy frame , carbon forks .
Its a basic set up but will let me test the waters . Any opinions on it or others ?


----------



## jowwy (23 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Elite A1 Alloy frame , carbon forks .
> Its a basic set up but will let me test the waters . Any opinions on it or others ?


I have the exact same machine and its a very capable rig, add some carbon TT wheels and away to go

I'm just about to add a tri spoke front wheel to mine and an aero jacket for the rear


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Dec 2014)

jowwy said:


> I have the exact same machine and its a very capable rig, add some carbon TT wheels and away to go
> 
> I'm just about to add a tri spoke front wheel to mine and an aero jacket for the rear


I do have two sets of nice wheels to play with and they will be the first thing to swap out 
Its very very tempting but such a specific bike to buy .
I am trying to be a grown up but I will probably buy it


----------



## jowwy (23 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I do have two sets of nice wheels to play with and they will be the first thing to swap out
> Its very very tempting but such a specific bike to buy .
> I am trying to be a grown up but I will probably buy it


Buy buy buy buy buy.........you know you want too


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Dec 2014)

jowwy said:


> Buy buy buy buy buy.........you know you want too


I know that and you know that  
I might go and put a deposit on it today


----------



## jowwy (24 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I know that and you know that
> I might go and put a deposit on it today


Its a good machine, but change the saddle for a proper TT one, your b*lls will thank you for it


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Dec 2014)

I decided to just go and buy it but it seems the bike doesn't fit me today . Odd that as it was ok yesterday on the turbo trainer . Anyway I was told I could pay now and go back for a bike fit on Saturday . When I said I wanted to set it up myself I was told that wasn't recommended . So I farked off with my cash


----------



## jowwy (24 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I decided to just go and buy it but it seems the bike doesn't fit me today . Odd that as it was ok yesterday on the turbo trainer . Anyway I was told I could pay now and go back for a bike fit on Saturday . When I said I wanted to set it up myself I was told that wasn't recommended . So I farked off with my cash


I bought mine through Evans cycles and set it myself, they can't make you have a fitting


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Dec 2014)

jowwy said:


> I bought mine through Evans cycles and set it myself, they can't make you have a fitting


That's true . I guess they must get a few quid from the fitting .? It was clear if I paid I wasn't leaving with a bike .
It was a good deal but I have the TCR to train on and given I was going to take the shiv to the giant shop to get set up anyway I think I will probably shop giant again and cut out the bullshit . Getting an extra small into the country might be tough though .
Or just build my own one up ?


----------



## jowwy (25 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> That's true . I guess they must get a few quid from the fitting .? It was clear if I paid I wasn't leaving with a bike .
> It was a good deal but I have the TCR to train on and given I was going to take the shiv to the giant shop to get set up anyway I think I will probably shop giant again and cut out the bullshit . Getting an extra small into the country might be tough though .
> Or just build my own one up ?


Im building up my own Ti disc when the frame arrives mid february, its a very satisfying way of getting everything you want without always looking for upgrades. Some cracking TT frames out there thats for sure


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Dec 2014)

jowwy said:


> Im building up my own Ti disc when the frame arrives mid february, its a very satisfying way of getting everything you want without always looking for upgrades. Some cracking TT frames out there thats for sure


where is your frame coming from ?


----------



## jowwy (25 Dec 2014)

C


Cuchilo said:


> where is your frame coming from ?


Custom built by ceillo rosso


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Dec 2014)

jowwy said:


> C
> 
> Custom built by ceillo rosso


Very nice !
I'm at a bit of a loss now as to what tt bike would be good for me to try out .
Where has that @Mr Haematocrit fella gone ?


----------



## jowwy (25 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Very nice !
> I'm at a bit of a loss now as to what tt bike would be good for me to try out .
> Where has that @Mr Haematocrit fella gone ?


I havent seen him about in a while

Planet x or dolan do a superb TT bike


----------



## mcnute (26 Dec 2014)

trek speed concept is a good choice.


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Dec 2014)

Oops


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Oops


What have you done???????


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Dec 2014)

jowwy said:


> What have you done???????


Got measured up this morning and ordered the shiv . Should have it on the 5th of January


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Got measured up this morning and ordered the shiv . Should have it on the 5th of January


Nice one - what wheels you putting on it


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Dec 2014)

jowwy said:


> Nice one - what wheels you putting on it


Not sure yet . I have some full carbon 38mm handbuilts or some Giant P-SLR1's 50mm carbon with alloy braking surface .
Probably the handbuilts as I think I need the brakes more on the TCR .
Or just buy more wheels


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2014)

Go with the handbuilts as 38mm is easier to handle on the front in the winds

Then at the rear get an aerojacket built by raltech to go over the spoked of the rear 38 to turn it into a full disc and save a fortune. Thats what im havinv done in january


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Dec 2014)

OOoooooo I like the sound of aero jackets . Do you have a link ?


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> OOoooooo I like the sound of aero jackets . Do you have a link ?


www.raltech.co.uk


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Dec 2014)

And I was thinking my wheel buying days where pretty much sorted and I had found the saddles I like . How wrong can I be


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> And I was thinking my wheel buying days where pretty much sorted and I had found the saddles I like . How wrong can I be


You also have to get a new helmet too lol.......then skinsuit/speedsuit, shoe covers..........


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Dec 2014)

Shoe covers are sorted but that pointy helmet thing is my mission  You get to wear a hat like " the alien " but with a reason for it . How cool is that !


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Shoe covers are sorted but that pointy helmet thing is my mission  You get to wear a hat like " the alien " but with a reason for it . How cool is that !


I have one forsale as I just bought a kask bambino


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Dec 2014)

I went to Hillingdon track today and had a go at doing a timed ten miles with my garmin . It was a pretty rubbish 31.24 but at least I have something to work on now


----------



## screenman (30 Dec 2014)

You would go quicker with a number on your back.


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Dec 2014)

What number is the fastest then ?
A quick question about the disks . I know nothing about them but seen these on ebay . http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251755278...d=231434014630/?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:GB:3160 
Any good ?


----------



## jowwy (30 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> What number is the fastest then ?
> A quick question about the disks . I know nothing about them but seen these on ebay . http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251755278626?_trksid=p11010.c100162.m2917&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140212122133&meid=7477d404544a406abfd0842183255c5d&pid=100162&prg=20140212122133&rk=8&rkt=12&mehot=pp&sd=231434014630/?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:GB:3160
> Any good ?


I would get an aerocover built specifically for your wheels either from

Bike science or
Raltech


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Dec 2014)

jowwy said:


> I would get an aerocover built specifically for your wheels either from
> 
> Bike science or
> Raltech


I guess there is some science involved eh


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (31 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I guess there is some science involved eh



Absolutely. But at the end of the day, it's all about the engine.


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Jan 2015)

Just been looking at some of the times posted and it seems I have a lot of work to do so I don't look like a proper nobber


----------



## HLaB (3 Jan 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Just been looking at some of the times posted and it seems I have a lot of work to do so I don't look like a proper nobber


No one will think that just respect for having a go; courses vary dramatically and some folk spend that extra bit to improve their time but the only person you are really competing with is yourself.


----------



## Hip Priest (13 Jan 2015)

My PB is 25 minutes, which is 24mph, if my maths is correct.

Flat course in favourable conditions, but on a standard road bike.


----------



## mythste (13 Jan 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Just been looking at some of the times posted and it seems I have a lot of work to do so I don't look like a proper nobber



I did my first 10 mile "get out and bomb it around as fast as I can" last night. Admittedly, Liverpool city centre isnt ideal for setting lap records and the wind was less than ideal and im running nobbley 35mm tyres and I was probably a little dehydrated and Id been at work all day and I got stuck at some traffic lights and it took me... 50 minutes.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## gds58 (2 Feb 2015)

mcnute said:


> trek speed concept is a good choice.


Speed Concept is definitely one of the best for Aerodynamics and for looks. Also worth looking at Argon 18 and Giant Trinity TT frames as well. All very very good in this discipline.


----------



## shadow master (2 Feb 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> I'm wanting to do time trials more and more so just wondered whats the average speed expected ?


I've had 21.4mph on a rolling 10 miles,but it varies so much on the course,when they asked Greg lemond despite claiming to drug free, how he still holds one of the quickest time trials ever in the tour,his reply was simply
"Because it was downhill"


----------



## shadow master (2 Feb 2015)

gds58 said:


> Speed Concept is definitely one of the best for Aerodynamics and for looks. Also worth looking at Argon 18 and Giant Trinity TT frames as well. All very very good in this discipline.


The Merida reacto is the 2nd fastest bike in the world,after the cervelo,but the merida doesn't beat you up due to the s flex seat post.


----------



## mythste (2 Feb 2015)

shadow master said:


> The Merida reacto is the 2nd fastest bike in the world,after the cervelo,but the merida doesn't beat you up due to the s flex seat post.



I dont want to be come across sarcastic, but how does one measure the "speed" of a bike. I'm sure it wouldnt be the fastest if it was karting my buttocks about.


----------



## shadow master (2 Feb 2015)

mythste said:


> I dont want to be come across sarcastic, but how does one measure the "speed" of a bike. I'm sure it wouldnt be the fastest if it was karting my buttocks about.


Easy really they measure the watts required to maintain the bike at 40kmh,in a controlled environment for a set amount of time with no variables,is wind tunnel.obviously with all factors being the same,aero bikes are faster,ie take the least power to maintain speed.with 90% of the resistance coming from the bike and rider,the bike that gets you in the most aero position that can be maintained( ie comfortable) are the fastest, you'll notice most of the fastest bike on the tests all look about the same,computers all come up with the same designs.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Feb 2015)

The Merida Reacto is a road bike, not a time trial bike.


----------



## shadow master (2 Feb 2015)

Rob3rt said:


> The Merida Reacto is a road bike, not a time trial bike.


Yes i know, the warp TT team uses the same technology! Bet that's fast too!


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Feb 2015)




----------



## gds58 (2 Feb 2015)

shadow master said:


> The Merida reacto is the 2nd fastest bike in the world,after the cervelo,but the merida doesn't beat you up due to the s flex seat post.


With the greatest of respect, the Merida Reacto is a Road Bike as is the Cervelo S3 (which is the other bike you refer to) so it is a pointless comparison against the Trek Speed Concept which IS a Time Trial bike and IS a faster bike than either of the two you mention. In a debate on this subject you can only make comparisons on like for like types or your references are pointless. The fact is a properly designed TT bike will always be faster than a road bike even if it is an aero framed road bike.


----------



## iggibizzle (6 Feb 2015)

I made a 10mile loop on Strava to test myself on. Only done it once on my steel with grinding wheel bearings. Only problem is there is a level crossing half way round. Have to time it right or the lap is a write-off


----------



## palinurus (6 Feb 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> I made a 10mile loop on Strava to test myself on. Only done it once on my steel with grinding wheel bearings. Only problem is there is a level crossing half way round. Have to time it right or the lap is a write-off



That sort of thing sometimes happens in real time trials. I did a 25 once where I got stuck at temporary lights on the way out and on the way back (it was a local event, not an 'open'). I've also marshalled on a course with a pedestrian crossing- they don't delay you as much as a level crossing tho'!


----------



## iggibizzle (6 Feb 2015)

The level crossing is right outside where I lived growing up. So really should have made a different route Bob on ten miles though


----------



## Brightski (11 Feb 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> I understand the course can change times . What I was after was , if i'm doing 19mph and everyone is doing 35 mph then I'm out . It seems I am getting close to ok ish so its worth the extra effort to get better and give it a go .


Deffo give it a go, in a race situation you will blow that away, 19mph in training is a good place to be...


----------



## oldroadman (11 Feb 2015)

shadow master said:


> Yes i know, the warp TT team uses the same technology! Bet that's fast too!


An interesting observation. No bike is "fast" but some are more aero than others. However, no matter how aero the bike is, unless you can get into a - relatively uncomfortable - proper TT position which is low (flat back) and narrow, plus be race fit, all the money and bike in the world will not produce any results that could be described as a spectacular improvement. Sorry about that, it's hard graft and pain that generates speed, and once the optimum performance is reached, maybe consider what some describe as a "fast" bike. Just don't get taken in by the advertising and some of the wind tunnel stuff, the real world is very different, surfaces, hills, corners, crosswinds, all of which call for fitness and good bike handling! The "fast" bike just completes that package once performance peaks.


----------



## palinurus (11 Feb 2015)

Yup. There was a guy in my club whose Ribble winter trainer with mudguards was pretty farking fast.


----------



## Brightski (12 Feb 2015)

oldroadman said:


> An interesting observation. No bike is "fast" but some are more aero than others. However, no matter how aero the bike is, unless you can get into a - relatively uncomfortable - proper TT position which is low (flat back) and narrow, plus be race fit, all the money and bike in the world will not produce any results that could be described as a spectacular improvement. Sorry about that, it's hard graft and pain that generates speed, and once the optimum performance is reached, maybe consider what some describe as a "fast" bike. Just don't get taken in by the advertising and some of the wind tunnel stuff, the real world is very different, surfaces, hills, corners, crosswinds, all of which call for fitness and good bike handling! The "fast" bike just completes that package once performance peaks.


Plenty with more money than ability but if you give it your all and can afford good equipment go for it


----------



## iggibizzle (9 Mar 2015)

Getting better on my ten mile local loop that I knocked up for a giggle. 18mph average but that was with getting stuck at 2 red lights. Couple mins lost. Plus it was on my old 7 speed 70's steel. Wouldn't mind a go at a proper tt one day. Even if I failed badly at least il know I tried

Edit - only 2nd time I've tried it. Shaved 2mins off last attempt at end of December. If I can improve by same again in next few months of be impressed with myself


----------



## palinurus (9 Mar 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> Even if I failed badly at least il know I tried


 
It isn't really easy to fail at time-trialling. If you can already average 18 mph under non-ideal conditions you will be fine. As long as you stay on your bike and don't get lost you're winning.


----------



## iggibizzle (9 Mar 2015)

palinurus said:


> It isn't really easy to fail at time-trialling. If you can already average 18 mph under non-ideal conditions you will be fine. As long as you stay on your bike and don't get lost you're winning.



I meant get a thorough thrashing. I wouldn't like that. I know it's not about that but still  About year ago I entered a half marathon. Never done anything like that before but did pretty well time wise. Although I hate running. But love it on the bike just fancy challenging myself to do something. Id never ridden a road bike until July!


----------



## Mr Bunbury (27 Mar 2015)

You sound like you're ready to enter a local club TT now. It will probably be on a faster course, it almost certainly won't have any traffic lights and you'll get the extra magic mph from the number pinned on your back. You may well beat some people on much more expensive bikes than yours.


----------



## Mr Bunbury (27 Mar 2015)

... just make sure you grease your wheel bearings before you start. When the pain starts to kick in, your mind will play tricks and you'll either think "I needn't bother trying here, I'm going to go slowly anyway because of my wheel bearings" or "I didn't regrease my bearings just to give up now!"

Also, the thing to do with the level crossing is to warm up by riding out to it, then start and finish at opposite sides of the crossing.


----------



## iggibizzle (27 Mar 2015)

I only started cycling properly last July. And only just joined a club so getting used to what they do. I'm only gonna get faster. Will look at entering something over summer I recon. Will get some clip on aero bars and put them on my modern bike. See what happens


----------



## oldroadman (28 Mar 2015)

Just remember the old adage: "It never gets easier, you just get (a bit) faster".


----------



## iggibizzle (29 Mar 2015)

Yup seems to be the case


----------



## NorvernRob (29 Mar 2015)

I wouldn't mind seeing if I can find any local TT courses and having a go one day. Sheffield isn't exactly flat, but I can manage my 19.4 mile training loop in exactly 60 minutes - it has over 1,000ft of elevation, a couple of sets of traffic lights, 8 or 9 roundabouts and the same amount of junctions (though I do it anti clockwise so nearly all left turns).

I still don't think I'd do much more than 20/21mph average though on a flatter course!


----------



## Sharky (29 Mar 2015)

oldroadman said:


> Just remember the old adage: "It never gets easier, you just get (a bit) faster".



In my case it doesn't seem to get any harder, but I just go slower. 31:52 this morning, but it was windy!


----------



## ChrisEyles (31 Mar 2015)

I seem to be a good deal slower than most here! 

My best effort so far is 10 miles (with 464ft of climbing) in 32:30ish - a rather paltry 18.5mph! I would love to break the 30:00 barrier just once, but can't see it happening any time soon. 

I think I will stick to longer rides with lots of breaks for flapjacks


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Mar 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> I seem to be a good deal slower than most here!
> 
> My best effort so far is 10 miles (with 464ft of climbing) in 32:30ish - a rather paltry 18.5mph! I would love to break the 30:00 barrier just once, but can't see it happening any time soon.
> 
> I think I will stick to longer rides with lots of breaks for flapjacks


Your not far off 30 ! You'll be surprised how soon you can get it to under 30 if you keep trying


----------



## ChrisEyles (31 Mar 2015)

When the days get longer and I can fit in a 10 mile bonus ride on the way back from work, I'll have another crack at it. I can definitely see how it could get addictive!


----------



## Sharky (31 Mar 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> When the days get longer and I can fit in a 10 mile bonus ride on the way back from work, I'll have another crack at it. I can definitely see how it could get addictive!



Try and get a ride in a proper 10 mile time trial event. You'll be surprised how much quicker you will go in an organised event.


----------



## ChrisEyles (31 Mar 2015)

I think there is a monthly local 10 mile TT around, and I have been faintly tempted... but my wife says the local cycling club take themselves far too seriously and she fears for my sanity if I join them - which I think might be a hint!


----------



## Sharky (31 Mar 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> I think there is a monthly local 10 mile TT around, and I have been faintly tempted... but my wife says the local cycling club take themselves far too seriously and she fears for my sanity if I join them - which I think might be a hint!



Don't understand what your wife means. I've only been time trialling for 48 years and it hasn't affected me? It's what all 65 yr olds do isn't it?

Go on - join a club. You will enjoy it.

Cheers Keith


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Apr 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> I think there is a monthly local 10 mile TT around, and I have been faintly tempted... but my wife says the local cycling club take themselves far too seriously and she fears for my sanity if I join them - which I think might be a hint!



Even if they do take themselves too seriously (whatever that means) what has that got to do with your performance in a time trial?


----------



## HLaB (1 Apr 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> I seem to be a good deal slower than most here!
> 
> My best effort so far is 10 miles (with 464ft of climbing) in 32:30ish - a rather paltry 18.5mph! I would love to break the 30:00 barrier just once, but can't see it happening any time soon.
> 
> I think I will stick to longer rides with lots of breaks for flapjacks


I only did one hilly TT (561ft) before I moved to the flatlands, I snuck in just below 30minutes, only to upload the garmin and find out it was only a 9.8miles course  Keep at you'll break that barrier 



ChrisEyles said:


> I think there is a monthly local 10 mile TT around, and I have been faintly tempted... but my wife says the local cycling club take themselves far too seriously and she fears for my sanity if I join them - which I think might be a hint!



Some do, some don't you'll never find out unless you give it a try and besides you are only really comparing your own rides, go for it  
My first TT here I was a couple of seconds behind another rider, he said 'we'd be competing against each other all season', lol the next week he was over a minute faster; he'd got all serious and bought a TT bike and aero helmet. I've stuck with my ordinary road bike, although I have got a wee bit serious from that need for speed and got clip on tri bars


----------



## ChrisEyles (3 Apr 2015)

The objection to cycling clubs is my wife's, not mine... unfortunately she has experienced a few incidents of inconsiderate behaviour from "serious" looking cyclists and is not keen on me joining their (perceived) ranks. The idea of me spending yet more time on the bike and out the house might have something to do with it too! 

I'm planning on sneaking in the odd 10 miler on the (scenic!) route back from work, and seeing if I can get anywhere near that magic 30 minutes this Summer. Maybe choosing a flatter route would help.....


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Apr 2015)

If youre close to the time on that route then I would stick with it as your major goal . You can pick a flat route and do it but that's the easy way .
My main aim is to get around Richmond Park in under 20 mins . Its just under 7 miles and fairly hilly but I have it down to 21.12 (I think )
That's down from @26 mins


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2015)

Just pin a number on your back and get a mate to say 321 go, that will make you 2 minutes faster.


----------



## ChrisEyles (3 Apr 2015)

@Cuchilo - fair point - I'm also sticking to my non-aero gear and 1960s ten speed, which will make the goal even sweeter if I get to it


----------



## Sharky (4 Apr 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> @Cuchilo - fair point - I'm also sticking to my non-aero gear and 1960s ten speed, which will make the goal even sweeter if I get to it


 My best times have all been done on 1960's 10 speeds, mind you it was in 1969.

For a true comparable test - the 10 miles has to start and finish at the same point to even out gradients and winds.
But for self comparisons, any timed distance over any course is a really good incentive and indication of how fit you are.
Keep it up - you might even get the bug to join a club.
Cheers Keith


----------



## iggibizzle (13 Apr 2015)

Had a go on a local circuit course last night. windy but where I would have benefitted from the tail wind it was sheltered. Where it was a 20mph+ side or headwind, I was totally exposed! Start at the bottom of a hill and finish at the top of one. Still managed 31mins tho. Last few miles were pretty gruesome into that wind!


----------



## ChrisEyles (18 Apr 2015)

Had another crack at my 10 mile out and back route today  Managed a new PB of 31:09, which I'm really happy with, especially since it was quite windy this morning. I think I'm going to struggle to shave more time off though, I managed to judge it so my tank was pretty empty by the end!


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Apr 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> Had another crack at my 10 mile out and back route today  Managed a new PB of 31:09, which I'm really happy with, especially since it was quite windy this morning. I think I'm going to struggle to shave more time off though, I managed to judge it so my tank was pretty empty by the end!


Again you will be surprised how much time you can shave off just by riding more . Ive just got back from a 10 mile practice run and have shaved a few minutes of my last time . Having said that there are times when no matter how hard you try you cant get anywhere near your PB and that's just bloody annoying and seems to last for ever


----------

